# For those of you having trouble finding research AI's that are not bunk...



## rc771 (May 4, 2012)

... Try Black Lion research Formeron.

I have been using it for just about 2 weeks now after getting bunk adex from multiple research companies; all I have to say is this stuff seems to work better than even human grade adex. Im currently running 900mg prop/500mg tren/350 Mast and I was having libido problems cause the high e2, was a bit moody, etc. and now with 1 ml Formeron in the morning and 1 ml in the evening I am feeling awesome, libido is back to being out of control and I feel great all around.

Very pleased.

Props to Black Lion Research 


Anybody who is skeptical (I definitely was) should give it a shot if you are having trouble with your AI's!


----------



## exphys88 (May 5, 2012)

Any labs?


----------



## theboneman (May 5, 2012)

hey whats up ?? do you have a link or a site where we could look at the products, thank you my friend.


----------



## JCBourne (May 5, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> Any labs?



This.


----------



## teezhay (May 5, 2012)

Labs can wait, it's name and shame time. Who's been dishing out bunk chems?


----------



## gamma (May 5, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> Any labs?


  Famous Last Words on IMF !!!! LOV it

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/black-lion-research/ click the banner on the top >>>bone


----------



## the_predator (May 5, 2012)

Didn't Anabolic5150 get labs with BLR formeron? I'm pretty sure it was him and he said it brought the e2 levels way down and that it was gtg. Gotta agree with the op here guys labs or not. I haven't changed a thing with my diet, cycle, lifting, etc. and I have never seen so many veins in my forearms/calves or been as dry since being on formeron for over a month.


----------



## MULCH63 (May 5, 2012)

the_predator said:


> Didn't Anabolic5150 get labs with BLR formeron? I'm pretty sure it was him and he said it brought the e2 levels way down and that it was gtg. Gotta agree with the op here guys labs or not. I haven't changed a thing with my diet, cycle, lifting, etc. and I have never seen so many veins in my forearms/calves or been as dry since being on formeron for over a month.



Yeah it was 5150. I have been using Formeron for about 3 weeks and switched to some Aromasin but that leaves me feeling like shit.....tired,lightheaded and just shitty. I switched back to Formeron and feel good to. Dries me out but I would still love to see a couple bloods.


----------



## tinyshrek (May 5, 2012)

Only place I truly consistently trust is Chemone. They are pricey but 100% and my labs consistently prove it. Although I have heard good stuff about black lion from multiple folks


----------



## teezhay (May 6, 2012)

Is formeron a suicide inhibitor like aromasin, or just a standard AI?


----------



## parsifal09 (May 6, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> Only place I truly consistently trust is Chemone. They are pricey but 100% and my labs consistently prove it. Although I have heard good stuff about black lion from multiple folks



chemone has the strongest clen in the world


pars


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 6, 2012)

teezhay said:


> Is formeron a suicide inhibitor like aromasin, or just a standard AI?



yes it's suicidal


----------



## brundel (May 6, 2012)

theboneman said:


> hey whats up ?? do you have a link or a site where we could look at the products, thank you my friend.



Black Lion Research | Formeron | Acnedren | Prolactrone

Orbit nutrition carries it.


----------



## brundel (May 6, 2012)

teezhay said:


> Is formeron a suicide inhibitor like aromasin, or just a standard AI?



Its a suicidal AI.
Formeron = formestane
Aromasin = exemestane

Very close in effect except for a few effects Formestane has that exemestane does not.
Its a prohormone
It can act as a 5-ar inhibitor.
IF you get it from Black Lion it will always 100% be real and slightly overdosed.


----------



## brundel (May 6, 2012)

And...yea anabolic5150 had bloodwork done.
Another board member recently did as well. Ill let him post em when hes ready. 
Good results.


----------



## Digitalash (May 6, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> yes it's suicidal




I've got so much formeron I've been applying it to my lawn so it will cut itself


----------



## brundel (May 6, 2012)

Lol!


----------



## dutchmaster454 (May 6, 2012)

im ordering some now !!!


----------



## Prize (May 6, 2012)

dutchmaster454 said:


> im ordering some now !!!



You won't be disappointed Bro!!!


----------



## Pork Chop (May 6, 2012)

Black Lion Kicks ass bro. You will love it


----------



## FordFan (May 6, 2012)

I like mine from blr. Smells good too


----------



## Digitalash (May 6, 2012)

gotta say I've been using aromasin, 2 different labs of adex and formeron off and on and I like the forme most. I switched every 2-3 weeks on just to test em all out and I dry out a bit and get more vascular in my forearms/calves within days of starting form. Sex drive also goes up I assume because of shbg. Maybe placebo but on other ai's my libido is good whenever I need it, on form I'm popping spontaneous wood and wake up hard every morning lmao. Maybe too much information but that kinda honest feedback might be important to someone out there lol


----------



## brundel (May 6, 2012)

Its awesome that so many people like it.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 6, 2012)

brundel said:


> Its awesome that so many people like it.



It's logically brother.. it's the only outcome that makes sense!!


----------



## SteroidalGazelle (May 6, 2012)

Guys i have a bottle of Primordial Performance Formestane... Would that be similar to  FORMERON?

Would i be able to use it as an effective AI during Cycle? 

This is the active ingredient " Formestane  20mg (4-hydroxyandrostene-3, 17-dione) " 120 servings per bottle

If i can use it as a effective AI. What dosage would you recommend Equivalent to lets say .5 Arimidex EOD?


----------



## LightBearer (May 6, 2012)

Bro from what others say, that formestane has a shitty transdermal carrier and is pretty useless unless you use like 20ml a day or something ridiculous like that. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Digitalash (May 6, 2012)

I've used forma stanzol another product and didn't like it very much. It was kind of gritty and slow to absorb, the pump broke halfway through so I ended up just usin extra to be safe. It worked about the same as formeron other than the fact I had to apply more than the reccomended dosage. Whats your cycle look like? You could probably use that but you may need 3 servings or more to equal one 50mg dose of formeron.


----------



## SteroidalGazelle (May 6, 2012)

Lets say for a simple cycle like this 

Test E 500mg a week 10 weeks
Dbol 50mg week 1-4

How much would i need of the FORMESTANE to be good?


----------



## Digitalash (May 6, 2012)

for what its worth you could add dmso to that to increase absorption, from what brundel says also hand sanitizer will work in a pinch. Just keep in mind you will be diluting it and thus need to apply more volume to get that same 20mg. Purchase peptides has a good sale on Ai's though right now bro, check the link in my sig. I've used a couple batches of their adex and it was all g2g, if you have the cash probably just grab some formeron  either way you'll be supporting a fine upstanding member of this board lol


----------



## SteroidalGazelle (May 6, 2012)

LightBearer said:


> Bro from what others say, that formestane has a shitty transdermal carrier and is pretty useless unless you use like 20ml a day or something ridiculous like that.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2



?? But this formestane is ORAL ??


----------



## Digitalash (May 6, 2012)

For me, probably alot. Dbol aromatizes like crazy and I was up to .5 adex ED at one point on just 30mg dbol. Maybe more than was necessary but .25 didn't seem to be cutting it. With that brand of form bein so low dosed and apparently poorly absorbed you will probably run through it fast



SteroidalGazelle said:


> Lets say for a simple cycle like this
> 
> Test E 500mg a week 10 weeks
> Dbol 50mg week 1-4
> ...


----------



## Digitalash (May 6, 2012)

SteroidalGazelle said:


> ?? But this formestane is ORAL ??



20mg oral form would be worthless, are you sure it is? It's poorly absorbed orally thus most brands are TD, I read a study just the other day that it takes about 5x the trans dosage for effective E2 reduction orally. 250mg I believe was the reccomendation and this was an actual human trial


----------



## brundel (May 6, 2012)

SteroidalGazelle said:


> Guys i have a bottle of Primordial Performance Formestane... Would that be similar to  FORMERON?
> 
> Would i be able to use it as an effective AI during Cycle?
> 
> ...



This is an oral product.
It just goes to show how shady some companies are.....Formestane has a 4% oral bio availability.
If I remember correctly that product has 20mg per dose.....
or 1mg per dose you absorb.
You would have to drink a bottle every other day.


----------



## Digitalash (May 6, 2012)

lol..... on second thought thats not funny at all. I'd ask for your money back bro, if they even did a modicum of research they know damn well 20mg of form is worthless orally. Going on what I read recently (I'll post the study if you want), you'd need about ten servings a day of that stuff.  Research next time before you spend your money on something bro


----------



## JCBourne (May 6, 2012)

teezhay said:


> Labs can wait, it's name and shame time. Who's been dishing out bunk chems?



Labs can prove if something is as great as stated. I'm interested in this product but without bloods and dosing after getting bloods I wouldn't risk taking it. To each their own.

So are guys using this instead of an AI? Since it's a PH your able to run it even on a extremely long cycle?


----------



## bigbenj (May 6, 2012)

I wish I had bloods but it is definitely good, in my opinion.
I get gyno flare ups while cruising on 200mg/wk if I don't stay up on my AI.
I was on 200mg prop and 100mg tren eod, using 4 pumps every morning(maybe overkill for some, but not for me), and I had no gyno symptoms.
No itchiness, no puffiness, lumps, etc..
I would definitely use it again.
As a matter of fact, I think I'm going to order a case or two next month.
Great stuff. Has my seal of approval. That's all you need


----------



## heavyiron (May 6, 2012)

SteroidalGazelle said:


> ?? But this formestane is ORAL ??



The oral versions should work just fine brother. Play around with your dose and see.


----------



## SteroidalGazelle (May 6, 2012)

brundel said:


> This is an oral product.
> It just goes to show how shady some companies are.....Formestane has a 4% oral bio availability.
> If I remember correctly that product has 20mg per dose.....
> or 1mg per dose you absorb.
> You would have to drink a bottle every other day.



Idk if its bullshit but i rememebr PP long time ago saying somehow theyre oral had something in it that made it more available..

Anyways i did a prohormone cycle 3 years ago HDROL @ 100mgs for 6 weeks and come PCT i did clomid plus this formestane started high and tapered off little bv little  and i could feel it my elbows we sore..


----------



## SteroidalGazelle (May 6, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> The oral versions should work just fine brother. Play around with your dose and see.



will do.. juyst play around with dose till i find it


----------



## HereToStudy (May 6, 2012)

brundel said:


> This is an oral product.
> It just goes to show how shady some companies are.....Formestane has a 4% oral bio availability.
> If I remember correctly that product has 20mg per dose.....
> or 1mg per dose you absorb.
> You would have to drink a bottle every other day.



This is exactly why Formestane caps never really made it far on the market.

In fact, calling us shady would be a bit slanderous, considering this comment is taken directly from the product write up:



> Although formestane can effectively reduce estrogen through oral consumption, its low oral bioavailability has lead to the development of several transdermal based products (which appear to offer higher efficacy at a lower dose).



The product in question, from Gazelle, utilized a delivery system that we had had a very high rate of success with in terms of increasing the bioavailability of certain compounds. This is evidenced very clearly by the strong market presence and feedback that this particular product had established. 

So while I agree with your statement concerning standard oral formestane administration, this would not be the case for this product.


----------



## HereToStudy (May 6, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> lol..... on second thought thats not funny at all. I'd ask for your money back bro, if they even did a modicum of research they know damn well 20mg of form is worthless orally. Going on what I read recently (I'll post the study if you want), you'd need about ten servings a day of that stuff.  Research next time before you spend your money on something bro


I welcome your study.

Also, as an additional comment worthy of your attention, the recommended dosage is 1-3mL (20mg/mL) dosed twice daily. The product contains 125 mL. So while you can suggest that the member research before posting, I would highly suggest you research before dismissing a product.


----------



## Digitalash (May 6, 2012)

I've heard of a product that uses a better absorption tech and I believe goes into the lymphatic system instead of the hepatic portal making it more effective orally. I would definitely definitely have another AI on hand though. I don't need bloods to tell me when an AI works though, I've been cruising for a while and like ben I need an AI on even 250mg or so. To JC, I've seen bloods that say it is only mildly suppressive at very high doses. I don't pct anymore though so thats not a huge concern to me, it is fine for on cycle AI though for sure


----------



## brundel (May 6, 2012)

JCBourne said:


> Labs can prove if something is as great as stated. I'm interested in this product but without bloods and dosing after getting bloods I wouldn't risk taking it. To each their own.
> 
> So are guys using this instead of an AI? Since it's a PH your able to run it even on a extremely long cycle?



Formestane IS an AI.
Its a suicidal AI that is easily as effective as Aromasin but also happens to be a PH.
It was used as a breast cancer medication for some time but was replaced with aromasin for two reasons
1. it was too anabolic for the primarily female breast cancer patients.
2. it required weekly injections.
Aromasin is an oral and its not anabolic.

Formeron = Formestane
Aromasin = exemestane

They are similar. Both are suicidal AI's
One is a medication requiring a prescription or to be purchased through a research company.
One is included in Formeron and is OTC.


----------



## brundel (May 6, 2012)

I know first hand that 300mg orally daily works very well.
It just takes so much to get it to work.


----------



## MULCH63 (May 7, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I wish I had bloods but it is definitely good, in my opinion.
> I get gyno flare ups while cruising on 200mg/wk if I don't stay up on my AI.
> I was on 200mg prop and 100mg tren eod, using 4 pumps every morning(maybe overkill for some, but not for me), and I had no gyno symptoms.
> No itchiness, no puffiness, lumps, etc..
> ...



Four pumps !! Shit man you should have been a dried up old sponge on that much....LOL


----------



## TGB1987 (May 7, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> Any labs?



I have blood work on Formeron and A sponsor's Test Cyp.  I just have to get around to putting it up.  I will try to post it today.  The Formeron is definitely good to go.  My Blood work shows it.  I would love to see others post bloods on it too.  I am 100% sure that it is working great for me.  Anything that is transdermal makes me skeptical but I trust Black Lion and I have been using the Formeron since I came out and I finally got bloods to prove the results.


----------



## TGB1987 (May 7, 2012)

By the way the results I will be posting today are from 1 pump a day of Formeron while running a cruise of 200mg of Test Cyp I have been on the cruise now for 5 wks.  Before that I was running 500mgs a week of Test Cyp.  I was using Formeron at this time at 1 pump a day as well.  I will make sure I get the results up today for all to see.


----------



## exphys88 (May 7, 2012)

Tgb,
Would you mind starting a thread in the Lab testing section too?


----------



## TGB1987 (May 7, 2012)

Absolutely.  Damn I forgot to pick up my results again today.  This is the second day in a row I forgot.


----------



## gamma (May 8, 2012)

brundel said:


> Its awesome that so many people like it.


What kinda of effects on the liver will ur product have ?


----------



## TGB1987 (May 9, 2012)

Ok guys here is the blood work I got on the Black Lion Research Formeron.     I have been on AP Testosterone Cyp at 200mg/wk  for 5 weeks and have been using Formeron at 1 full pump per day ( about 1ml).  Prior to the 5 weeks I was on a cycle of 500mg/wk of Test and was using the Formeron at the same dose 1 pump per day.  I crashed my Test level by not injecting for 2 weeks after my cycle and then started a TRT dose.   The blood draw was done on the 7 days after my last shot of Test so actually the morning of the 8th day.  I used the Formeron up until the morning of the draw.  I did not use Formeron on the morning of the Test.  It was close to 24 hours since my last dose of Formeron.  Everything came back right were I it should of been.   I am going to start a thread in the Lab testing section as well.  I knew the Formeron was working well on cycle but I didn't have the labs for proof.  I feel even better now recommending the Formeron to others now because the lab proves it is very effective as an on cycle AI.


----------



## malfeasance (May 9, 2012)

So you just rub this stuff on your arms twice a day or what?


----------



## TGB1987 (May 9, 2012)

Yes.   I was/am using it at one pump/ day .   I put one full pump onto my forearm and take the other forearm and rub them together to rub the liquid in.    I use Formeron right after I shower when my skin is clean.   Has been working great for me for the last few months.  I switched from Aromasin as soon as the Formeron came out.  I haven't used any other AIs since and Never will as long as Formeron is available.   Thanks to Black Lion Research for putting out such a solid product.


----------



## exphys88 (May 9, 2012)

Test and estradiol look good.  I recently had my levels checked too, my total test was 970 and estradiol was 27ish w no AI.  I must not need an AI while cruising.


----------



## Digitalash (May 9, 2012)

whats your cruise dose exphys? I will probably get bloods done soon to find that out as well. I use an AI now but not 100% sure I really need it


----------



## brundel (May 9, 2012)

gamma said:


> What kinda of effects on the liver will ur product have ?



THere is no impact on the liver.


----------



## TGB1987 (May 9, 2012)

Some guys can get away without an AI while cruising but usually if your Testosterone levels are above normal physiological levels your body will begin to convert the excess Testosterone to estrogen via the Aromatase enzyme and over time your estradiol will become elevated.  I know that has happened to me once in the past.  I don't chance it anymore.  Usually I will just back off the dose of the AI while cruising when I know I have my estradiol under control.


----------



## norcalmuscle (May 9, 2012)

TGB has it too. Amazing shipping btw. Stupid fast!


----------



## hill450 (May 10, 2012)

May try this next time. I didn't have much of an abnormal sex drive last cycle so maybe my AI wasn't that great....fuckin ep. So you just rub this into your skin? Seems odd lol is one pump from the bottle equal to 1ml?


----------



## brundel (May 10, 2012)

Its a transdermal so you apply it to your skin.
Each pump is approx 1.5ml

1 pump is a low dose
2 mid
3 high
4 is high + alot of prohormone conversion.


----------



## hill450 (May 10, 2012)

Hmmm the whole prohormone part of the AI is what confuses me.....sounds like it is a great product though. What would a normal dose be with like 750mg/week test for example? I know that everyone is different.


----------

